# Cracked Exhaust Manifold



## KrazyManD (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey All,

I was just told by my mechanic that I have a crack in my exhaust manifold and need to have it replaced. The problem is I am told that I have to buy the catalytic converter with it and the part plus installation will cost $800+ does anyone know if I have to get the catalytic converter as well? And is this a part that I can actually replace myself? Mind you I am definitely not a mechanic. Also this is a 2007 Altima 2.5s 4 cylinder.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On the QR25DE, the exhaust manifold and catalyst are one part: P/N: 14002-JA01E for Federal models and P/N: 14002-JA91E for California emission models. This part is covered under the long term emissions warranty of 8 years/80,000 miles, so if you have under 80000 miles, contact your local Nissan dealer for free replacement. If you are out of warranty, the MSRP on the part is about $375, plus cost of the gaskets. You can purchase the manifold for $100 less at AAA Nissan Parts, but there is a $140 core charge, so you'll need to return the old part to them. Labor time is 1.6 hours. I can't speak for your mechanical ability. As for the R&R procedure, it's listed as follows:

REMOVAL 


Remove the engine undercover using power tools. 
Disconnect the electrical connector of heated oxygen sensor 1 or air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor 1, and unhook the harness from the bracket and middle clamp on the cover. 
Remove the heated oxygen sensor 1 or air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor 1 using Tool. Tool numbers
: - (J-44626)
: KV10117100 (J-36471-A)

CAUTION: 


Be careful not to damage heated oxygen sensor or air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor. 
Discard any heated oxygen sensor or air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor which has been dropped from a height of more than 0.5 m (19.7 in) onto a hard surface such as a concrete floor; use a new one. 
Remove the lower exhaust manifold covers. 
Remove the exhaust front tube. 
Remove the upper exhaust manifold cover.








Loosen the nuts in the opposite sequence as shown, on the exhaust manifold and three way catalyst. 
Remove the exhaust manifold and three way catalyst assembly and gasket. Discard the gasket.
INSPECTION AFTER REMOVAL 

Surface Distortion 









Use a reliable straightedge and feeler gauge to check the flatness of exhaust manifold fitting surface. Limit: 0.7 mm (0.0276 in) 
INSTALLATION 
Installation is in the reverse order of removal. Pay attention to the following.

Tightening Exhaust Manifold Nuts 









Tighten the nuts in the numerical order shown, to specification.
Installation of A/F Sensors and Heated Oxygen Sensors 
Clean the A/F sensor and heated oxygen sensor threads with the Tool, then apply the anti-seize lubricant to the threads before installing the A/F sensor and heated oxygen sensors.
Tool number
a: J-43897 - 18
b: J-43897 - 12

CAUTION: Do not over-tighten the A/F sensors and heated oxygen sensors. Doing so may cause damage to the A/F sensors and heated oxygen sensors, resulting in a malfunction and the MIL coming on.


----------



## KrazyManD (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow thanks for the info. I can't seem to get a straight answer from Nissan, they say the catalytic converter is covered under that warranty but keep neglecting the exhaust manifold. I am going to take it in on Saturday because I am indeed under the 80k mark.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It should be covered and if they so it's not, contact Nissan's customer hotline at 1-800-NISSAN-1. You can determine your emissions certificate by reading the emissions certification label on the underside of the hood. With that, you can determine which part number applies to your manifold by the info I gave you above. Having that number could be helpful if you speak to the customer hotline. There was also a warranty booklet that came with your vehicle and should be with you owner's manual. Look under the "long term emissions" coverage and my even list the manifold as being covered; it would be something you could show the service manager if they give you any problems with coverage.


----------



## KrazyManD (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks alot man. You have just saved me alot of money and heartache, going in for the first appointment this saturday.


----------



## KrazyManD (Apr 19, 2011)

So I went in and have been getting nothing but the run around. I am being told that they won't cover the part unless it both fails emissions and has a check engine light on. When I took it in the mechanics both heard and saw a pretty bad crack and said it needs to be replaced. Problem is I am at 77,390k and I am not up for emissions check until august. Any suggestions on how to get this repaired?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

KrazyManD said:


> So I went in and have been getting nothing but the run around. I am being told that they won't cover the part unless it both fails emissions and has a check engine light on. When I took it in the mechanics both heard and saw a pretty bad crack and said it needs to be replaced. Problem is I am at 77,390k and I am not up for emissions check until august. Any suggestions on how to get this repaired?


Could you take it to your local emissions testing location and have it inspected. Have them write/print up a form stating it cannot be tested due to crack and will not pass. It won't be allowed to pass as clean air is being drawn into the pipes manipulating the true reading.


----------



## Buckdog (Apr 5, 2012)

Got 2009 Altima with the same problem. Smelled a little exhaust when I turned on the fan and car makes the now famous "tractor noise". Muffler guy says it seems to be where the manifold and the cat come together. 

Gonna check out the specs and warranty now. Let you all know what happens.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

KrazyManD said:


> So I went in and have been getting nothing but the run around. I am being told that they won't cover the part unless it both fails emissions and has a check engine light on. When I took it in the mechanics both heard and saw a pretty bad crack and said it needs to be replaced. Problem is I am at 77,390k and I am not up for emissions check until august. Any suggestions on how to get this repaired?


The cat is made into the exhaust manifold, you are not replacing it because of a bad cat, its a bad manifold! Do you have another Dealership in the area? if they give you a hard time, see the Service mgr, if need be have him call his Nissan rep to check the car out(they will probably be in a different state), make sure they document the mileage. Depending on his actions, ask him/her for Nissan's phone number and then ask to use their phone...


----------



## Buckdog (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok so this is how it went:
Brought the Altima to the dealer, ready to do battle. Pulled in, got the greeting, they asked what was wrong. Told them the exhaust manifold was cracked cause I smelled exhaust in the car. I said its under warranty. "Ok". They took the car, I filled out the paper work.

I asked the service guy if they replace a lot of manifolds on Altimas and he said they do but "thats like any other car".

24 hrs later I get a call the car is ready. They pick me up at my house, bring me to the dealership, I pick up the car and I'm done. Drives nice and quiet. Thats it. No drama, no fighting...nothing.

Here's the thing: I wanted to see the actual failed part but the told me it went back as a "core". If they didnt they would get a core charge. A core charge for an exhaust manifold? Its even on the itemized receipt they give you. So...what happens to the damaged manifold? It gets repaired and resold somewhere?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It probably gets sold to a company that takes old catalytic converters and has the ability to extract the platinum from the catalyst substrate. Old converters are worth a pretty penny at the salvage yard!


----------



## Buckdog (Apr 5, 2012)

No doubt. Its still fairly new so that makes plenty sense.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

KrazyManD said:


> So I went in and have been getting nothing but the run around. I am being told that they won't cover the part unless it both fails emissions and has a check engine light on. When I took it in the mechanics both heard and saw a pretty bad crack and said it needs to be replaced. Problem is I am at 77,390k and I am not up for emissions check until august. Any suggestions on how to get this repaired?


Take the car to other Nissan dealers. That particular dealer that you went to may be just a "stealership", LOL.


----------



## Jeff12P (Apr 16, 2013)

Which dealership you go to makes a big difference. I took my '08 into one dealership for an issue I was having. Turned out there was a recall on mine, can't remember what the recall was but they had the car for 3 weeks waiting on recall parts. In that 3 weeks they did not fix the original issue and when I picked the car up the service person mentioned an exhaust leak but to bring it back later because it wasn't a big deal. When the original issue resurfaced the next day I took the car to a dealership closer to my work. Not only did they find and fix the original issue within an hour, they informed me that I had cracks in the exhaust manifold and would replace it under the warranty. I was close to the end of the exhaust warranty which is my guess as to why the first dealership wanted me to come back later as it likely would have been out of warranty by then.


----------



## Bazzle16 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Just bought it, emissions revealed cracked exhaust manifold*

The Background: I just bought an '07 Nissan Altima, used at 101,000 miles, from a dealership in Utah. It was sold by them 'as-is', 'wholesale' with no warranty - as if bought from a private party.

I took it to get an emissions test in order to register it. Upon completion, they informed me that there was exhaust being piped into the cabin – the result of a cracked exhaust manifold. Somehow it passed emissions, but they said it would have failed a safety inspection automatically.( I have only driven it a total of about 150 miles since I purchased it almost two weeks ago. )

The Question: Do I have any legal grounds for recourse from the dealership under consumer protection laws?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> It probably gets sold to a company that takes old catalytic converters and has the ability to extract the platinum from the catalyst substrate. Old converters are worth a pretty penny at the salvage yard!


 Nissan has been requiring them returned now for about 5 years. I miss the years when I made a lot of extra money taking scrap converters to the scrapper. Would get $100 a piece for Titan/Armada converters


----------

